# [KDE 4.3.1] Dymki / podpowiedzi do ikon na pulpicie

## Belliash

Witam,

Uzywam pulpitu w trybie Folder View i mam na nim kilka ikonek, w tym kosz, czy firefox. Gdy najade myszka n firefoxa to mam dymek w ktorym pisze Mozilla Firefox / Web Browser, natomiast jak najade na kosz to pojawia mi sie dymek w ktorym moge przelgadac zawartosc kosza...

Ktos wie jak to mozna wyalczyc? Nie bylo tego w KDE 4.2, a teraz mi to tylko przeszkadza i uwazam za zbedny ficzers ;/

----------

